
RMS Feels There's “A Systematic Effort to Attack GNU Packages” - protomyth
http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=RMS-Emacs-Gud-LLVM
======
anonbanker
After reading HN for a while, I have to agree with him. GPL'd software is
being "phased-out" in favor of software that can be more easilly-exploited by
corporations. LLVM is currently the best option of this.

Sadly, gcc is less modern than llvm, which means it's failing on it's quality
rather than it's license. And the market is beginning to reflect that.

~~~
rylee
It's being phased out in favor of software that's _better_.

~~~
yuhong
Not always, look at samba vs smbx.

~~~
x0ra
Well, RMS shot his own foot with the GPLv3. While the GPLv2 is making its way
in corporations, the GPLv3 is generally a show-stopper in itself, even if the
licensed software is the best.

~~~
anonbanker
GNU was doing just fine without corporations for a long time.

------
willglynn
Stallman here wrote:

    
    
      If GNU packages do not support each other, it will be easier
      for many of them to fail.
    

This reminds me of a recent article describing his objections to work towards
exporting the AST from GCC for use in Emacs:
[http://lwn.net/Articles/629259/](http://lwn.net/Articles/629259/)

------
x0ra
Yet another RMS power-trip, I guess...

